# Precautionary supplementation for sports? Yay, nay?



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Tag is 18 months old and has been doing very well in agility. I'm very proud of my boy. His knees have been vet checked several times by 3 different vets and no one seems to find any problems (though one vet said she suspected VERY SLIGHT luxation in one of his kneecaps). Does anyone supplement their youngish dogs with joint supplements as a precaution? Does it do any good? Would it be worth starting Tag on a very slight dose of GC/MSM just in case, or would it be a waste?


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

I was curious about this myself. Jackson is 2 and has always been in great health thus far. Had his knees checked a few times, etc. He's not on any supplements or anything. We're in agility classes now but it's not like we're doing hard-core agility and I'm not really planning on competing or anything. Just at home equiptment. He's active in general... he runs ALOT! So I'm always curious if getting him on glucosamine or something would be necessary. So definitely very curious.


----------



## LynnI (Mar 27, 2010)

All my dogs regardless of whether they compete or not are on Salmon Oil (wild Alaskian) because it has been proven to be natures anti-inflamitory. If I take Petie (who is very hard on himself competing in agility) or my oldest girl who is in her teens, I do see a difference in how well and freely they move. That sold me and none of them have been of it since. I also use Sasha's for a joint supplement on the dogs I am training/competing with along with our oldest girl that has a bad patella from an injury. My dogs that are competing or training also see a canine chiropractor for wellness exams, used as a preventive instead of waiting until there is a problem or injury. My youngster is almost 15 months old, been in agility training for just over 3 months now and I will take her for her first chiropractic exam this winter. I expect to start competing with her in March when she is old enough to compete.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

I just recently started Marge on NuPro, just a maintenance dose. Everyone I know recommends supplementation, I figured it couldn't hurt. Would like to add Salmon Oil in sometime, too, once the wallet permits.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

LynnI said:


> All my dogs regardless of whether they compete or not are on Salmon Oil (wild Alaskian) because it has been proven to be natures anti-inflamitory. If I take Petie (who is very hard on himself competing in agility) or my oldest girl who is in her teens, I do see a difference in how well and freely they move. That sold me and none of them have been of it since. I also use Sasha's for a joint supplement on the dogs I am training/competing with along with our oldest girl that has a bad patella from an injury. My dogs that are competing or training also see a canine chiropractor for wellness exams, used as a preventive instead of waiting until there is a problem or injury. My youngster is almost 15 months old, been in agility training for just over 3 months now and I will take her for her first chiropractic exam this winter. I expect to start competing with her in March when she is old enough to compete.


I give my dogs fish oil (not salmon oil). All 3 of them. Is this not as good as salmon oil for anti-inflammatories?


----------



## LynnI (Mar 27, 2010)

LazyGRanch713 said:


> I give my dogs fish oil (not salmon oil). All 3 of them. Is this not as good as salmon oil for anti-inflammatories?


Hi from what I have read, the salmon oil is better than fish oils although both have O-3 in them.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

LynnI said:


> Hi from what I have read, the salmon oil is better than fish oils although both have O-3 in them.


Dang, that's what I get for buying TWO bottles of fish oil. (I _do_ keep it in the fridge, though.) Well, I guess when I'm out of fish oil I'll start with salmon oil and see where that leads me. Would glucosamine be of a benefit as well, do you think?


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

We've been giving Kimma Derma-3 for her Demodex anyway, and since it helps keep her coat and skin healthy, we figured it couldn't hurt her to just be on it potentially for her entire life. The vet also said that it could help her joints, which would be great since I'm looking to compete in agility with her when she's old enough... Is this true? Or should I give her the Derma-3 and Salmon Oil, too? I'm just trying to be proactive so that in case her mange comes back, we might have the upper hand, and also to keep her joints healthy once she starts doing more agility. Plus, less shedding = happy Mommy, LOL.


----------

